# Uber Will Stop Showing The Surge Price it Charges



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi all,

Uber has lost it I believe here is the proof:
http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-stops-showing-surge-pricing-rates-2016-6?

Uber is rolling out changes so you can see the total ride price upfront. If there's a surge, then Uber will add a line about fares being higher because of increased demand.Uber

Nobody likes to be told that they're paying more than the regular price.

Uber seems to have gotten the message.

Starting on Thursday, consumers who order an Uber ride will no longer see the infamous "surge" rate - the premium Uber charges above its normal rate when demand for rides exceeds the number of drivers available.

Instead, Uber will show consumers the total price as soon as they order a ride.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Uber has lost it I believe here is the proof:
> http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-stops-showing-surge-pricing-rates-2016-6?


I don't do Limo service anymore and or Uber for that matter.


----------



## Aegisx5 (Jun 3, 2016)

This is a good thing for drivers and Uber. There is no reason to point out to the pax how much less they *could* be paying, if it were 3pm on a weekday instead of 11pm on a Saturday night after their concert. Just give them the estimated price and let them decide from there... most of the time it's still a better deal than a taxi, not to mention a better experience. Plus I think pax probably get pissed when they don't realize how much that 4x surge is going to add up to on their 15 mile drive home, which isn't good for business either. I think Uber should give us the price estimate when the ride request comes in too...


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

This requires pax to put in their final destination and doesn't consider detours, multiple stops, etc. My biggest fare on Uber on NYE was taking three girls from point A to point B in the West, point C in the middle and point D in the East.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Gonna be a lot of pissed off pax when the final bill comes in.
Bring it on! Taxis are making a comeback, too much Uber BS.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Nah. We got 'em covered with Lyft.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Uber has lost it I believe here is the proof:
> http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-stops-showing-surge-pricing-rates-2016-6?


Still pricing that fluctuates. That is surge. Uber is now showing the price up-front. So, Uber isn't going to stop showing the surge price it charges. More accurately, Uber will stop showing the surge multiplier (to riders) it is using to calculate the surge price it charges.


----------



## Aegisx5 (Jun 3, 2016)

JimS said:


> This requires pax to put in their final destination and doesn't consider detours, multiple stops, etc. My biggest fare on Uber on NYE was taking three girls from point A to point B in the West, point C in the middle and point D in the East.


 I read that both the pax and driver will be able to input new destinations at any point during the trip. Seems easy enough to me. I agree they should give them an "estimate" based on the predicted miles/driving time of their destination - obviously, if they go somewhere else the estimate will not be accurate, but that's on the pax.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

The article implied that it's no longer an estimate but a flat fare.


----------



## Aegisx5 (Jun 3, 2016)

I think that will be the case, based on estimated time/mileage to the destination. That's why they would also add a feature to change/add additional destinations within the app.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

As with Uber sending additional ride requests before dropping off your current passenger on UberX/XL... I'm sure there has been zero thought given with this new system and providing dynamic rides (e.g., any ride that is more complex than driving from Point A to Point B).


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Well as long as they pay the driver for the total miles/min they drive, it doesn't matter what they show or charge the pax.
As mentioned though,clearly the final fair should/would change if detours/traffic/extra stops happen.


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Well as long as they pay the driver for the total miles/min they drive, it doesn't matter what they show or charge the pax.
> As mentioned though,clearly the final fair should/would change if detours/traffic/extra stops happen.


All the news stories I'm reading present this as a definite "up front" fare before the rider requests the ride. Surge is automatically applied to the price before they even hit request based on destination.

http://www.theverge.com/2016/6/23/12017002/uber-surge-pricing-upfront-fare-app-update-announcement

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...pricing-with-upfront-fare-116062400975_1.html

Hopefully we'll get some clarification on rather this "upfront fare" is an estimate or a price guarantee.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

How chicken shitt is this??


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Drive777 said:


> All the news stories I'm reading present this as a definite "up front" fare before the rider requests the ride. Surge is automatically applied to the price before they even hit request based on destination.
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2016/6/23/12017002/uber-surge-pricing-upfront-fare-app-update-announcement
> 
> ...


I know, but all those links talka bout what the pax is paying, which means nothing, when it comes to how much the driver gets paid. Same way with pool, pax pays a set fare, but driver gets paid more if he has to take a detour or sit in 45min of traffic. Which is irregardless of what the pax paid.


----------



## RoboMcUber (Mar 26, 2016)

http://indianexpress.com/article/te...out-upfront-fare-in-the-us-and-india-2872955/


----------



## Novus Caesar (Dec 15, 2015)

It will still have surge--it specifically says the prices will still be based on how many rides available. That is surge. This could be beneficial. Uber many times tells me to take a long route somewhere and will calculate it with that price. If this is true, i can still take the shortcut and get paid more.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

This could be a disaster. What happens when they refuse to put in a destination, have multiple stops, change their minds etc. ? There are a million ways to game this on the passenger's side


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> This could be a disaster. What happens when they refuse to put in a destination, have multiple stops, change their minds etc. ? There are a million ways to game this on the passenger's side


You have very valid points. And with a drunk having a hard time placing a pin, just imagine how hard it will be for them to enter a destination. But Uber and Travis need to get away from "surge" pricing as it teeters on price fixing.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Without surge pricing, his driver pool will collapse, especially for big days. Can you imagine many drivers will be available on NYE to make $1.00 a mile? I even skipped it this year because they've capped surge in Virginia


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Its Uber.
All they did was change the name 0f Surge to Up Front.
Christ, even UPnet is gullible.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Yes but now passengers will see a price for what they entered then be pissed when they add/change/mess up destinations and the price is higher


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I didn't even think about changing traffic. That will be a nightmare in my town on game days. I guess they'll have no drivers available until surge hits yet again


----------



## injera (Apr 29, 2016)

As a pax, I dont see how this is good for either party.

In theory, it's nice to know i'm going to pay $18 instead of 'something' but thats the same way a yellow cab operates, you dont know the fare until you leave the cab. That said, if you know your way around the city, it doesnt take a rocket scientist to figure out 'hmmm, it's usually $12-15 to get where i'm going so if the surge is 1.5 it shoudl cost 18-22.50,'

Often times I use uber to head out to see friends and i'm not yet totally sure where i'm meeting them. So i'll often say to the driver 'i'm not sure of my final destination yet, but can you please start heading to Williamsburg/Lower East Side/Tribeca, etc....and usually within 5-10 minutes i'll plug in the name of the bar/restaurant im headed to. Further, i'll often pick up a friend along the way (no issue to the driver, the more he drives the more money he makes), neither of these things will be possible under these new rules.

Further, i see this being bad for the driver. They're going to have to deal with (even more?) obnoxious passengers who now find out that they cant go pick up a friend/make a beer run/etc....or the driver is going to have to make these extra stops for free. Further, i can see more irate passengers who are even less likely to tip because they now know the ride is going to cost them $75 instead of 'this ride is going to cost 3x more than it normally does.'

I think it makes Uber look good because they can now claim further transparency and they'll stop getting blamed everytime someone complains that they're 8.0 surge on NYE means they spent $200 on Uber.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

there goes our ratings as drivers now when a customer gets a big price since its surging... Hopefully when uber applies this to all cities, they can at least tell the driver as well what the fare will be and where to before accepting the ride that way we know if we want to get paid that or not and pass it to another new driver that will take it.


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

No more stopping at Taco Bell.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

Ah, the beauty of the legal, calibrated and in full view taximeter.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Rex8976 said:


> View attachment 46084
> 
> 
> Ah, the beauty of the legal, calibrated and in full view taximeter.


Antiquated and dying. Soon to be gone for good.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Its Uber.
> All they did was change the name 0f Surge to Up Front.
> Christ, even UPnet is gullible.


Yep. Like some other poster already mentioned, uber can now target individuals. They have the algorithm to detect riding patterns. Jane takes an uber Monday to Friday at 8 am from point a to point b. Well, we'll just make a special price of $19.99 for her rather than the standard $8.62.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

LA Cabbie said:


> Yep. Like some other poster already mentioned, uber can now target individuals. They have the algorithm to detect riding patterns. Jane takes an uber Monday to Friday at 8 am from point a to point b. Well, we'll just make a special price of $19.99 for her rather than the standard $8.62.


For those still a tad foggy on the issue, is it becoming any clearer why regulated rates protect all, drivers and customers alike?


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Rex8976 said:


> View attachment 46084
> 
> 
> Ah, the beauty of the legal, calibrated and in full view taximeter.


Took just over two years to knock off a 100+ year old taxi service here in Pittsburgh. Looks like not everyone shares the same fondness.

http://www.post-gazette.com/news/tr...ride-share-service-zTrip/stories/201606210162


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> Yep. Like some other poster already mentioned, uber can now target individuals. They have the algorithm to detect riding patterns. Jane takes an uber Monday to Friday at 8 am from point a to point b. Well, we'll just make a special price of $19.99 for her rather than the standard $8.62.


Except that Jane has other choices. She's not going to pay that if it's not worth that much to her.

Nobody is being forced to pay for something they don't want.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Gonna be a lot of pissed off pax when the final bill comes in.
> Bring it on! Taxis are making a comeback, too much Uber BS.


There's some smartphone-ready cab companies. Hopefully they focus on improvement and stop wasting time trying to get politicians to protect their businesses. The solutions are right in front of them.

Today I saw 50 UBERX cars picking up at the airport. A 10 miles trip for them will net them about $5.00 after Uber's vig and their own expense. Their waits for a call out of there are 15-30 minutes. So, a total of one hour including their 10 mile job. For $5.00/net. $5.00.

This cannot make sense to even the dumbest possible part-time drivers. Perhaps they're all working the guarantee scam, I don't know. I can't see any other explanation. Five freaking dollars.

I'm going to take a photo and title it: Ground Zero in a Desperate Economy.

Begging for change at the freeway ramp would be more lucrative.


----------



## scott huston (May 23, 2016)

Aegisx5 said:


> I think that will be the case, based on estimated time/mileage to the destination. That's why they would also add a feature to change/add additional destinations within the app.


We have had the ability to update the destination for over a year in Toronto. The pax does it.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

If it starts raining during the trip for example, the trip time can really increase over the original quote.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

JimS said:


> This requires pax to put in their final destination and doesn't consider detours, multiple stops, etc. My biggest fare on Uber on NYE was taking three girls from point A to point B in the West, point C in the middle and point D in the East.


Thats a good point but they aren't going to know how much more it cost them until after the ride is over. So you no big deal unless you care about your ratings.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

stuber said:


> There's some smartphone-ready cab companies. Hopefully they focus on improvement and stop wasting time trying to get politicians to protect their businesses. The solutions are right in front of them.
> 
> Today I saw 50 UBERX cars picking up at the airport. A 10 miles trip for them will net them about $5.00 after Uber's vig and their own expense. Their waits for a call out of there are 15-30 minutes. So, a total of one hour including their 10 mile job. For $5.00/net. $5.00.
> 
> ...


At Bush Intercontinental in Houston there are sometimes up to 200 Uber cars in the TNC lot and wait times of up to 2 hours. Admittedly, the airport is some distance outside the city, but a non-surge trip to the city center is $20-$25 at the most.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You have very valid points. And with a drunk having a hard time placing a pin, just imagine how hard it will be for them to enter a destination. But Uber and Travis need to get away from "surge" pricing as it teeters on price fixing.


THey can't though becasue surge pricing is the only way they can cover busy nights. The smart drivers won't drive for less than 2x. THey know that and they use surge to get them online.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

DriverX said:


> THey can't though becasue surge pricing is the only way they can cover busy nights. The smart drivers won't drive for less than 2x. THey know that and they use surge to get them online.


Surge has practically disappeared in Houston unless it's raining because there are 10,000 drivers out at night waiting for the surge.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

The pros and cons for drivers are:

Noob pax will just take the ride not realizing its surged price. that will be a temporary pro though because people usually figure things out quick when it comes to money. 

THe big con is that we won't be able to s=use the pax app to quickly see the real time surge. so we're going to have rethink the timing involved to drop into a surge at the peak. If all drivers are inhibited by this which I think they are now it shouldn't give anyone an advantage. 

An iphone user who drives said his pax app hasn't shown surge in a month. I'm guessing they rolled it out to some people before others, typical when testing new code releases, so that guy has been at a disadvantage for a month. THat's pretty screwed up to do that to an IC. It's like Uber keeps letting the air out his tires. I wish I hadn't updated. I was able to drop in on surges at their peaks and avoid those crappy 1.4x's still hanging around after it hit 2x.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

jbayko said:


> No, it's much more than a name change. They are guaranteeing the $ fare up front. Uber doesn't take traffic into account. Also, traffic can grow exponentially during a ride during rush hour. And then you have roads being unexpectedly closed due to emergencies. There are all real problems, especially in LA. Drivers will often get screwed with guaranteed rates.


I think it's only a guaranteed flat rate for pool. X says "estimate" at least it used to.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Rex8976 said:


> View attachment 46084
> 
> 
> Ah, the beauty of the legal, calibrated and in full view taximeter.


Does it show you your calories per hour too?


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Rex8976 said:


> For those still a tad foggy on the issue, is it becoming any clearer why regulated rates protect all, drivers and customers alike?


Yet they can raise your rent to whatever they want unless your in the quickly disappearing rent control area. Or your home can go from 500k valuation to 250'K in a year if the bank says so. Consumer protection is a joke. Wow, they saved you $20 on your last cab ride but your land lord just raised your rent $500 a month... whoop tee do.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> Yep. Like some other poster already mentioned, uber can now target individuals. They have the algorithm to detect riding patterns. Jane takes an uber Monday to Friday at 8 am from point a to point b. Well, we'll just make a special price of $19.99 for her rather than the standard $8.62.


Devious, yeah that could happen. Uber has no ethics, but neither does any corporation these days.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> Surge has practically disappeared in Houston unless it's raining because there are 10,000 drivers out at night waiting for the surge.


Yeah same in SD but Uber will always avoid leaving money on the table if it needs drivers. Surge isn't ending anytime soon unless regulators step in.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Gonna be a lot of pissed off pax when the final bill comes in.
> Bring it on! Taxis are making a comeback, too much Uber BS.


Here! Here! I completely agree with Twofiddymile


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Simon said:


> Antiquated and dying. Soon to be gone for good.


I highly doubt it sooner or later Uber will have to face the same regulations


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

DriverX said:


> THey can't though becasue surge pricing is the only way they can cover busy nights. The smart drivers won't drive for less than 2x. THey know that and they use surge to get them online.


I completely agree. But you said smart drivers. You know this forum is less then 1% of all Uber drivers. So while "the smart" drivers won't drive the other 99% of Uber drivers will.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

You guys are naive. You should really look at this as to how uber is planning on screwing you & the riders. W/O a surge multiplier on pax app, Uber can & probably will game the fare for a higher cut. Charging pax 2X surge while the driver gets 1.7X only.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Uber has lost it I believe here is the proof:
> http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-stops-showing-surge-pricing-rates-2016-6?
> ...


UBER : their own worst enemy.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

ginseng41 said:


> Yes but now passengers will see a price for what they entered then be pissed when they add/change/mess up destinations and the price is higher


So


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Simon said:


> Antiquated and dying. Soon to be gone for good.


Don't bet on it. Remember netscape


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> You guys are naive. You should really look at this as to how uber is planning on screwing you & the riders. W/O a surge multiplier on pax app, Uber can & probably will game the fare for a higher cut. Charging pax 2X surge while the driver gets 1.7X only.


Hmm... no, that would be fraud. Uber is required to honor the partner agreement which agrees to pass the surge onto you. You will still see the exact surge under the trip request, as you get the ping. That isn't going away at all.

There are some occasions where two uberPool passengers accept different surge rates, and you wind up splitting the surge. That has led to some confusion. Frankly, Uber can make more money doing other things than trying to keep some of the surge. Just cutting the base rate has fared quite well for them, no pun intended.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Uber will kill economy watch! Take money from riders and drivers then add self driving cars now they can do what ever they want. More people stay home businesses closes. Belly up goes econmy


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

No one has said anything about the driver side changing. It may, but only the rider side has been discussed publicly. No one has said anything about surge ending. It's just rolled into the price they are going to charge. According to the photo used for the featured headliner on the home page of this forum, it's a flat fee, but changes will be allowed - and to expect increase in cost. Finally, my biggest unknown is: will the pax ever know when the surge ends? No more holding out for surge to end?


----------



## Novus Caesar (Dec 15, 2015)

This sucks . . . now I might not get those customers that choose UberXL for two riders with a surge and have to pay me $70.00 after Uber deductions (total $115) for a 17 minute/10 mile ride


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

This is no different than airlines charging different fares depending on time of day or day of week. Imagine looking up airfares using Fuber's methodology! "Wanna fly home on Sunday afternoon? Pay 2x the normal rate!" Just show the dollar amount, consumers can agree or find another time to fly at a cheaper rate.


----------



## New driver (Feb 5, 2016)

andaas said:


> As with Uber sending additional ride requests before dropping off your current passenger on UberX/XL... I'm sure there has been zero thought given with this new system and providing dynamic rides (e.g., any ride that is more complex than driving from Point A to Point B).


I agree! I feel like anytime I have to free up a hand to except the next ping...... Or deal with additional navigation it makes the passenger feel unsafe! Not to mention it is!! Especially if your on the freeway. Then you might get a bad rating because your messing with app on phone. Does Uber have any drivers in the board /creative end of new ideas??


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

It's pretty simple (of course many passengers don't do simple) if they put in the destination and go from Point A to Point B - they will know exactly what it is going to cost them on X, now. No more 2.1x or 1.7x math to do. Which never was that hard, but certain passengers would _game that system. 
_
When I know it's surging, I will be asking passengers (unless it shows the amount in my app) _How much is Uber charging you for this trip? _Then I will do the math later, against what I get on my Earnings for that trip. If not the agreed 20% + SRF deduction...._Uber, I think we have a problem. _This will also allow the passenger opportunity to ***** if they think they need to. At which time I will offer to Cancel they're trip.


----------



## New driver (Feb 5, 2016)

DriverX said:


> The pros and cons for drivers are:
> 
> Noob pax will just take the ride not realizing its surged price. that will be a temporary pro though because people usually figure things out quick when it comes to money.
> 
> ...


It always seems, Update = Less money for drivers!!!!!


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

DriverX



DriverX said:


> Does it show you your calories per hour too?





DriverX said:


> Yet they can raise your rent to whatever they want unless your in the quickly disappearing rent control area. Or your home can go from 500k valuation to 250'K in a year if the bank says so. Consumer protection is a joke. Wow, they saved you $20 on your last cab ride but your land lord just raised your rent $500 a month... whoop tee do.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm curious, in the markets this was tested, do the heat maps go away on drivers app?


----------



## EllyUberNJ (Jan 6, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Well as long as they pay the driver for the total miles/min they drive, it doesn't matter what they show or charge the pax.
> As mentioned though,clearly the final fair should/would change if detours/traffic/extra stops happen.


NO!!!! They should not be paying the driver for the total miles/minutes driven!! They should be paying the driver 80/75% of what the pax is paying!!

This is the problem with pool.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

New driver said:


> I agree! I feel like anytime I have to free up a hand to except the next ping...... Or deal with additional navigation it makes the passenger feel unsafe! Not to mention it is!! Especially if your on the freeway. Then you might get a bad rating because your messing with app on phone. Does Uber have any drivers in the board /creative end of new ideas??


You're a scary driver. I hope you don't change the radio station, adjust your air conditioning, turn on your headlights, use your turn signal, or *gasp* turn on your wipers!


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

To many cancellation from Pax once Surge subsidized is my guess..


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

EllyUberNJ said:


> NO!!!! They should not be paying the driver for the total miles/minutes driven!! They should be paying the driver 80/75% of what the pax is paying!!
> 
> This is the problem with pool.


You wouldn't want that either because they discount the ride so much. What you want is the total mileage/time for each pax you pick up while they are in the vehicle. Pool and Lyft are total ripoffs. WHen they changed the billing on Pool it was Uber trying to pull fast one on us. THey thought we'd think it meant we were getting 2 fares. NOT


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

So it's Thursday. Anyone encountering a flat, upfront fare, or is it business as usual?


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I completely agree. But you said smart drivers. You know this forum is less then 1% of all Uber drivers. So while "the smart" drivers won't drive the other 99% of Uber drivers will.


THere are a lot of smart drivers not on this forum. I drive surge and I see many coach roaches come out to feed whne the surge hits in my zone.


----------



## RedoBeach (Feb 27, 2016)

JimS said:


> The article implied that it's no longer an estimate but a flat fare.


If that is true, Uber will be operating illegally in California. TNC guidelines clearly state that it is illegal to offer flat fee fares that are not based on time and distance.

As it stands, UberPool is technically already illegal under those guidelines and Uber and Lyft have been provoked to offer proof that they are not by the board.


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

If one *spends the night* driving folks around for an average $1.00/.23 rate, and Uber is charging the rides at $1.60/37, in most cases neither the driver or passenger will be the wiser.

I guess (some) of the diff *may* be shared thru "boost" or other incentives depending upon driver actions in different areas (as is everything-- not complaints, but actions)

Stay safe

CC


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

*Have rates been removed from uber.com website?*

Can anybody *spend 4 minutes* and go to the Uber.com website passenger side under "find a city" and look up the rates-- per mile, minute, base for *Dayton, Ohio* and *Tampa Fl* ? It should be under the nice uber prius drawing with X XL Select circles above it, Along with a map of Uber's local coverage area. Maybe I'm missing something but they were there 3 weeks ago....

When I looked up my city the *rates seemed to be removed* and just the *fare calculator left* so perhaps the games have begun. If they are indeed gone, it _would_ be pretty silly to let customers (and esp drivers) see the .80/.15 rates of Uber in your city and compare to what they are charged....

If so , no more (easily) *contrasting and comparing rates* for different cities either for drivers... Is this part of Uber's experiment with the beginning of the end of (base )fares at all, the same way the end run of taxi - public vehicle commissions, medallions, 100,000 city codes. A base " rate" is that of a taxi meter, or fixed "rate" which is a 90-2000 year old paradigm.

In other words *will fares become fungible* as a *total weekly amount* put in a drivers account based on his "platinum" status, guarantees , other bonuses -- estimable by the driver by status, trips run , rating etc?

Why have a partial (Uber) taxi meter on the dash when the public vehicle is considered obsolete by timeshare? Uber has a fair turnover rate to begin with and soon many drivers of 4 months would know nothing of "rates". Most drivers keep* little track of hours* and some little concept of costs except gas and go by money dumped into their account weekly anyway.

Passengers basically show (well before timeshare in non cab towns) they have no idea what a ride costs, how a taxi or Uber meter's work or how much they may be saving over a taxi. (this is a constant theme here) This gig Uber is trying is in the smart direction.

*The Surge* was an obvious disaster from day one, and *recognized so by Uber Mgt. early on*. The passenger may have better service and still considerably cheaper than a taxi, *but who wants to pay 1.5x more than what is "normal"* for Uber (or anything)?

With all Uber's experiments and their 100's of thousands of *guinea pigs* roaming about , will the company come up with a workable business model?

Stay safe

CC


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

Rates have been removed from Uber.com in most markets, except where required by law.

This is also good news because it allows Uber to begin rolling out sub-market rates. Places like Chico need this badly as they get 3-5x surge regularly because the Sacramento rates just don't pencil out there.


----------



## Djc (Jan 6, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> You guys are naive. You should really look at this as to how uber is planning on screwing you & the riders. W/O a surge multiplier on pax app, Uber can & probably will game the fare for a higher cut. Charging pax 2X surge while the driver gets 1.7X only.


Its simple ask passenger what they pay then calculate the fare based on miles/mins/base fare rate in your contract. They won't try to mess with that. They would need an entirely diff pay structure to be agreed to in order to skim drivers.


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

RedoBeach said:


> If that is true, Uber will be operating illegally in California. TNC guidelines clearly state that it is illegal to offer flat fee fares that are not based on time and distance.
> 
> As it stands, UberPool is technically already illegal under those guidelines and Uber and Lyft have been provoked to offer proof that they are not by the board.


I would not be surprised if this change isn't part of that. They may be retooling uberPool to calculate based on per-mile and time, and churning out "flat" fares on uberX to make that change appear transparent.

I see this as a good thing, overall. Drunk 21 year olds see this as a game to wait out the surge. Even though they're often using their parent's credit cards. Now they're more likely to just eat the surge pricing, unaware often it's even a surge price now.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

There is literally nothing good about this change. In fact, what it appears they have done is to make it even more confusing. This is UberSpin at its finest, folks.

Honestly I can't figure out what exactly is good about this supposed change. There is nothing at all good in it.


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> There is literally nothing good about this change. In fact, what it appears they have done is to make it even more confusing. This is UberSpin at its finest, folks.
> 
> Honestly I can't figure out what exactly is good about this supposed change. There is nothing at all good in it.


The good is that pax will be less likely to wait out a surge until it ends, because they won't be told there is a surge anymore. More surges = more profit.

Uber is aware that surge has become a game for pax to sit out and wait, and that hurts both Uber's profits and driver's profits. For once, we're on the same side. So Uber is just going to display a fare estimate. This also allows Uber to offer higher rates in sub-markets down the road.

It is obfuscation, but for drivers we still see the surge rates and know when to drive and when not to.


----------



## Trueman (Feb 14, 2016)

Has anyone been aware of Uber skimming your money made from fares like hiding the trip from your history ?


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

you can see the rates once you get an estimate and press the question mark next to the estimate.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

toi said:


> you can see the rates once you get an estimate and press the question mark next to the estimate.


I used the steps you recommended, and I can confirm Seattle's driver-related rates have not changed from when I checked at the start of June.

*(Seattle) uberX*
The low-cost Uber

Base Fare
$1.35
+
Per Minute
$0.24
+
Per Mile
$1.35

Booking Fee
$1.30

Minimum Fare
$4.30

Cancellation Fee
$5.00


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Is this just being done in US markets? I'm still seeing surges in SE Asia. Took one yesterday at 1.5. That was still only $6 for a 45 minute trip of 23 km so I was happy to pay it.


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

ginseng41 said:


> Is this just being done in US markets? I'm still seeing surges in SE Asia. Took one yesterday at 1.5. That was still only $6 for a 45 minute trip of 23 km so I was happy to pay it.


It isn't even rolled out to most USA markets yet. Uber is habitual in saying a rollout will begin in X days... then taking months to completely roll it out.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Ah ok. Just wanted to see what was up. Uber is bizarre here. In Malaysia it's all cash too and cheaper than public transport if you've 4 people at no surge


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Uber has lost it I believe here is the proof:
> http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-stops-showing-surge-pricing-rates-2016-6?
> ...


This is sick. I am finally featured on here about something. Yay!!!


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Gonna be a lot of pissed off pax when the final bill comes in.
> Bring it on! Taxis are making a comeback, too much Uber BS.


Time to go buy me a taxi medallion.


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

PoorBasterd said:


> Time to go buy me a taxi medallion.


I wouldn't. Think about it. With rates so low, you're going to be sitting idle for a long time waiting for a pax. Anyone with a brain stem is going to go with Uber. I don't out of morals - but if I didn't know that paying below minimum wage was unethical... I'd quit driving and use Uber to transport me.

Less than $1/mile means I'm paying well under $60/hour for a personal driver. And only when I need him or her.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Uber has lost it I believe here is the proof:
> http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-stops-showing-surge-pricing-rates-2016-6?
> ...


What regular price? Uber is cheap and there is no benifits if you drive at these new prices, if the surge is 2x ,still cheap comparing to taxis .uber just want to collect more base or safe ride fees that's goes directly to them. $1.7-$2 depending on area.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

HoldenDriver said:


> I wouldn't. Think about it. With rates so low, you're going to be sitting idle for a long time waiting for a pax. Anyone with a brain stem is going to go with Uber. I don't out of morals - but if I didn't know that paying below minimum wage was unethical... I'd quit driving and use Uber to transport me.
> 
> Less than $1/mile means I'm paying well under $60/hour for a personal driver. And only when I need him or her.


Wrong. Why you count it that way, count it this way, how much you pay for a taxi, why taxis don't low the fees, because they have to pay 1/3 goes for the car and insurance, 1/3 goes to the driver,and 1/3 goes to the owner. Uber drivers got1/3 and from this 1/3 uber take 25% but actually they take more, base fees go directly to them 1.7-2$. For every trip. So uber driver got less than 1/3 and from this third you pay tax and gaz and car maintenance, No way ,there is no benifits I only drive when there's surge, or 4.90 - 5 star$ passengers. Which mean this passenger nice or he she tips,and if new passenger because all passengers start with 5 stars so you see if she or he worth 5 star or not


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

HoldenDriver



stephan said:


> Wrong. Why you count it that way, count it this way, how much you pay for a taxi, why taxis don't low the fees,


In most jurisdictions taxi companies simply can't adjust their rates, as they are regulated.

In your breakdown you omitted licensing and permitting fees for both the driver and vehicle, as well.

_83% of all statistics are made up._


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

Company can't sell goods if there is no or low Benifits, uber wish if they can drop fees to 20 cent /mile so they can compete with busses Lol. They don't care about none but themselves. To make a decent income only if the fees are no less than 1.5$/ mile plus 20 cents a min, if the fees are lower that this. It's very hard.90 cents / mile ,actually just 67 cents after uber commission so no way there is no benifits, you just put high milages on your car and risk car maintenance. I only accept surge now. Untill uber fix this and rise the fees.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

OR the passengers who have over 4.9 rating


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

stephan said:


> Company can't sell goods if there is no or low Benifits, uber wish if they can drop fees to 20 cent /mile so they can compete with busses Lol. They don't care about none but themselves. To make a decent income only if the fees are no less than 1.5$/ mile plus 20 cents a min, if the fees are lower that this. It's very hard.90 cents / mile ,actually just 67 cents after uber commission so no way there is no benifits, you just put high milages on your car and risk car maintenance. I only accept surge now. Untill uber fix this and rise the fees.


There's nothing to "fix" until they have a shortage of drivers at the current rates.

That means _we_ have to fix it.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

Well I don't care, I saw yesterday 25 uber drivers fighting for pennies, well , I'm fine with the surge. After the surge gone I go off as well


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

stephan said:


> View attachment 60389
> View attachment 60389
> View attachment 60389
> 
> OR the passengers who have over 4.9 rating


At $.90/mile and $.10/minute I hope these are all 2.2x or higher or you're not making anything impressive. Depends if you're cherry picking or logging on consistently here you made $15.81-$31+/hr before expenses and taxes.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

1.5-3x ,I didn't drive lot mileages.
And some ppl drive for 90 cents, I don't understand how they gonna make a living.. !!!! YOU HAVE TO drive 200 miles a day to make $100 - gaz -tax - uber commission, wow , that's why I can't drive if there is no surge at least 1.5x i accept. No sure i accept calls only 3-5 min away and only if a person had over 4.9 rating I accept because may be he or she will tips, I got tips from good passengers some times . Yesterday a good 4.93 passenger accepted his call , he was just going for 1.5 miles, he told me sorry, he have me $2 , well $3 from uber and $2 from the passenger, that's 5$ in 3 min driving 2 miles pick up and 1.5 miles drop. That's 3.5 miles for $5 Not bad . I don't accept calls if they are 5 minutes but over 3 miles. Unless 2x or up


----------

